# GFCI Protection?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't know any rule that would require it however if it is an outdoor walk in then it may be questionable if it plugs in.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't know any rule that would require it however if it is an outdoor walk in then it may be questionable if it plugs in.


I couldn't find anything either. The connection will be inside the walk in freezer. I will probably install a toggle switch as a disconnect.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> ......... I will probably install a toggle switch as a disconnect.


What for? Why not use the cord/recep as a disco? Installing a switch may prompt someone to just turn it off for some silly reason.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What for? Why not use the cord/recep as a disco? Installing a switch may prompt someone to just turn it off for some silly reason.


No cord end. Refrigeration guy wants it hard wired.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> No cord end. Refrigeration guy wants it hard wired.



Dead-front GFCI it then.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> No cord end. Refrigeration guy wants it hard wired.


If it came with a cord and plug you need to use the cord and plug. And yes on the GFCI.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Dead-front GFCI it then.


That was my initial thought. Any code reference you can think of? The other end of the heat tape will stick out a few inches into a parking lot area.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> That was my initial thought. Any code reference you can think of? The other end of the heat tape will stick out a few inches into a parking lot area.



Reference for what?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Reference for what?


Rquirements for GFCI protection? It did not come with a cord end.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I could be wrong, but GFCI protection is for receptacles.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Rquirements for GFCI protection? It did not come with a cord end.


Take a look at 427.10 and 427.22 I believe.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

427.22 Ground fault protection for equipment is reqired (does not have to be class A GFCI). 

427.3 Application of Other Articles.
Cord-connected pipe heating assemblies intended for specific use and identified as suitable for this use shall be installed according to Article 422.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with Jlarson and kwired, 427.22 would require Equipment ground fault protection which has a trip threshold of 30 to 50 milliamps.

Chris


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

427.10 may be the difference between a GFCI and a GFP breaker depending on what the manufacture wants.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

As someone last said, check with spec from manufacture. Just put an AC pullout.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Final outcome: dead front gfci. AHJ required it.


----------

